# How to take along funds for self support



## aisha119 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi, 

If I need to take along funds for self support for job seeker visa how exactly to transfer it? Bank to bank transfer is expensive I guess there are a lot of transfer charges and exchange rate is also not good either. Do people carry cash or user money transfer companies?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

A wire transfer from bank to bank is usually the easiest and cheapest method.
Carrying cash is of course possible (up to EUR10000 is allowed), but not safe - some people would kill for that amount of money!
Money transfer companies like Western Union have dubious business practises and usually higher fees (despite what they publish).


----------

